# Tcp not available



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

I am completly new to Linux but I am trying to setup a NFS server in a test environment. Both computers run open suse 10.2 kernel version 2.4.23. I have edited the hosts.allow file for ALLOW:192.168.0. and setup the exports file for /usr/local 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0(rw,squash_root,sync) and I have shared the local directory. If i try to mount the directory on the client computer i get:THE SERVER REPORTED TCP IS NOT AVAILABLE FALLING BACK TO UDP RPC PROGRAM IS NOT REGISTERED" Does any one know how to fix this? I am able to ping both computers, browse the shared folders on them and the firewall on each computer is disabled


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi gfxrelay,

First, did you read any NFS documentation about setting up an NFS server on a network in order to know what is required? 

If not, then for example, you can search the Internet for: NFS server +Suse Linux +guide
and get a lot of hits, so follow one or more of the guides to properly setup your server.

-- Tom


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Tom
I actually managed to find the problem. The nfs server wasn't started. I went in to the YAST control panel and enabled it. Thanks for the help


----------

